# School admissions in Hong Kong



## kaubaner (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi,

My husband has been offered a role in their Hong Kong Office (for 3-4 years) and we are considering moving there (Family of 3 with a 12 yr. old daughter) in the next few months. She is born 6th Nov 2001, and is currently in grade 6. The session in India runs from June – Apr, so she is mid-session right now. The primary concern/consideration for us before we decide to take up the offer will be whether we can secure her admission into a good/very good ESF/Private International School. We have heard it is very competitive and besides the school year has already started in HK. Can anyone in this forum kindly provide some guidance around this? 

-Is it possible to gain admission mid-year, into class 6? If not, what is the next best option?

-Although school search assistance is provided by the company, at this point we aren’t sure to what extent they may be able to provide help (e.g., not sure the company has access to ‘debentures’ etc.) what are the chances of getting admission to a good school without a debenture for expats like us? What other options are there to seek assistance in this process?

-Although the curriculum per se (IB/American/British) is not a restriction, but the IB curriculum probably is best since we may relocate back to India/elsewhere and I believe this is the most widely followed curriculum across the globe.

-We intend living not very far from his office, which is in Central. What are the best school districts where we can explore options. For us getting her into a good school, will ultimately decide where we stay, but fully understand that schools will require us to furnish address proof before accepting applications.

- what are some of the best schools, which have good track record of academic/extracurricular results

Thanks in advance for your help and guidance.


----------



## silviofisher (Feb 23, 2013)

i think the queue for ESF school is ridiculously long now that i dont know how possible is it for you to get a place there.
A lot of students would go for schools like Delia School of Canada (not that good) in Taikoo or concordia international school (american curriculum) in Kowloon Tong. of course there are IB schools like HK Academy in Kennedy Town that you can go for, but i think if you do choose to go for those main stream ESF ones its very unlikely to get a place.


----------



## mamamaven (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Kaubaner

Although you don't say when you'll be relocating, I wouldn't worry too much.

The short answer is: Yes, schools will accept your daughter mid-year or mid-term if they have a place. Places for her grade level are not too difficult to come by if you are flexible.

You may need to consider living further away from Central.

I suggest you speak with the consultant you've been assigned through the company. And you can always ask us for further assistance too - topschools dot hk.

All the best with your move - I suggest: school first, home second!!


----------



## Baggio (Nov 13, 2013)

Used to study in ESF...if your daughter is young, there should be no problem getting in. But they don't use the IB in primary years - they only start iB in year 12 - 13...strictly KS3 - KS4 (GCSE).


----------

